# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Flyingcat 3 [Aθήνα 2004, Supercat Athina]

## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Εδω η επομενη μερα , με ομορφα χιονισμενα γατακια 

http://kyriakidis.fotopic.net/p48510530.html FLYINGCAT 3

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σήμερα στο Λιμάνι του Πειραιά 


02032008(040).jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Σήμερα στο Λιμάνι του Πειραιά.


Ωραία φώτο φίλε Νίκο. Και βλέποντας την πως να μην σιγοψιθυρίσεις :

''Περαία μου, Περαία μου με τον Σαρωνικό σου,
που έχεις για καμάρι σου τον ...Ολυμπιακό σου !!!''  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

τo flyingcat 3 ειναι πια πλαγιοδετημενo ,μπροστα απο το Υπουργειο Εμπορικης Ναυτιλιας
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 6031

----------


## a.molos

Κάποιο απο τα ιπτάμενα γατιά στο Πέραμα για δεξαμενισμό. 
Για τον φίλο Polykas που του αρέσουν αυτές οι φωτό!

----------


## captain 83

Πολύ δουλειά χτές στο γατάκι 3 με την παρουσία γερανού.

----------


## Leo

Το flyingcat 3 έφθασε μαζί με το Πηνελόπη Α στην Ραφήνα πριν από λίγο.

----------


## speedrunner

Τα δρομολόγια του Flyingcat 3 από 30/5/2008 εως 12/06/2008 για Φολέγανδρο -Αμοργό και Ίο - Σαντορίνη βγήκαν από το σύστημα κρατήσεων και δεν θα πραγματοποιηθούν τελικά, παρόλο που ήταν αρκετές μέρες στο σύστημα και σίγουρα θα είχαν εκδοθεί αρκετά εισιτήρια για αυτές τις ημερομηνίες.:???:
  Απαράδεκτη συμπεριφορά από την H.S.W., θα μπορούσαν να είχαν κάνει καλύτερο προγραμματισμό. :Confused: 
Τα δρομολόγια του για Κυκλάδες θα τα ξεκινήσει από 13/06/2008.

----------


## Leo

Το πλοίο κάνει και τώρα δρομολόγια από Ραφήνα για Τήνο και Μύκονο. Εν αλλάξ πρωί ή απόγευμα με το Highspeed 2.

----------


## manolis m.

ligo eksw apo to limani tou peiraia..

----------


## NAXOS

Μπαινοντας στο λιμανι της Ναξου με μελτεμακι..

----------


## speedrunner

Ξεκίνησε σήμερα τα διπλά του δρομολόγια για Φολέγανδρο - Αμοργό και Σαντορίνη - Ίο με καταπληκτικές ταχύτητες. :Very Happy:

----------


## speedrunner

Flying Cat 3 και Sea Runner στο λιμάνι της Φολεγανδρου πριν απο λίγη ώρα.

Έρχονται και άλλες το απόγευμα. :Very Happy: 

DSC00957.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Το flying cat 3 στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου το μεσημέρι.

DSC00954.jpg

DSC00956.jpg

DSC00959.jpg

DSC00961.jpg

DSC00964.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Το flying cat 3 στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου

DSC00965.jpg

DSC00969.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σε ευχαριστούμε για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας, μας κάνετε να νιώθουμε ότι είμαστε και εμείς εκεί.

----------


## speedrunner

Τροποποίηση δρομολογίου απο αύριο για το flying cat 3.

Αναχώρηση απο Πειραιά στις 7:15 αντι για 7:00 με προορισμό Σίφνο - Φολέγανδρο - Αμοργό - Φολέγανδρο - Πειραιά αντί για Φολέγανδρο - Αμοργό - Φολέγανδρο - Πειραιά.
Το απογευματινό δρομολόγιο παραμένει το ίδιο.

Επίσης έγιναν και αυξήσεις στις τιμές των εισητηρίων,
Ενδεικτικά οι τιμές για Φολέγανδρο στην οικονομική απο 43,00 € πήγε 49,00 € και στην business απο 57,50 € πήγε 66,00 €.

----------


## scoufgian

αναχωρηση ,του flyingcat 3 ,απο το Πειραια
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9080

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9081

----------


## iletal1

> αναχωρηση ,του flyingcat 3 ,απο το Πειραια
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9080
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9081


ΕΝΑ ΝΗΣΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟΣ. ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΙΝΑ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΙΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ :Cool:

----------


## Haddock

Ταξιδέψαμε πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι, από Πάρο κατευθείαν για Αμοργό, και το ιπτάμενο γατί σε 1 1/2 ώρα μας &#171;πέταξε&#187; στα Κατάπολα. Είχα όρεξη να δοκιμάσω τα μικρά καταμαράν μετά από ένα πρόσφατο ταξίδι με δελφίνι. Το ταξίδι με το μικρό καταμαράν προσφέρει παρόμοια αίσθηση αδρεναλίνης και τη θάλασσα να δρασκελίζει το παράθυρό σου.


Παρόλο το 6αρι μελτέμι με πουνεντομαΐστρο και αρκετό σουελ, το flying cat μποτζάρισε ελάχιστες φορές (ψήλωσε κλασικά στα Ψαλίδια) και μας έδωσε μια διαφορετική εμπειρία πετώντας στα κύματα. Το συμπέρασμα μου είναι ότι τα γατιά είναι όντως επιτυχημένα ταχύπλοα για τους &#171;βιαστικούς&#187; των ενδοκυκλαδικών.


Ακολουθεί μια φωτογραφία στα νιάτα του ως Αθήνα 2004, στη Νάξο με το σινιάλο του Γούτου.





Πηγή: webshots.com

----------


## hspanop

Θραύση κρυστάλλων στο χώρο των επιβατών παρουσιάστηκε στο Ε/Γ-Τ/Χ Φλάινγκ Κατ 3, κατά τον πλου από Φολέγανδρο προς Πειραιά, με αποτέλεσμα το εν λόγω πλοίο να κατευθυνθεί σε υπήνεμο όρμο της Σερίφου προκειμένου να αποκατασταθεί το πρόβλημα. 

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...01/1546937.htm

----------


## speedrunner

Ο Κόσμος αποβιβάστικε στην Σέριφο και απο εκεί πήγαν Πειραιά με το Highspeed και το ¶γιος Γεώργιος. Το πλοίο παραμένει ακόμη στην Σέριφο και θα πάει στον Πειραιά για να επισκευάσει το σπασμένο τζάμι.

----------


## Leo

Σας ευχαριστούμε φίλοι για την ενημέρωση/ανταπόκριση.. :Smile:

----------


## Haddock

Για να σπάσουν τα τζάμια, η διπλαριά πρέπει να ήταν γερή... Όπως το σκάφος είναι χαμηλό, μερικοί θα τα χρειάστηκαν...

Γνωρίζουμε τις συνθήκες θαλασσοταραχής??

----------


## speedrunner

Τις τελευταίες ημέρες ο κόσμος που έρχετε στην Φολέγανδρο βγαίνει πολυ τρομαγμένος έξω.

----------


## Leo

ε ναι φίλε Νίκο, κάνα 7άρι - γεμάτο σίγουρα μη σου πω 8 και πέντε  :Wink:

----------


## marsant

Και εδω στη Σαντορινη φυσαει παρα πολυ.Σιγουρα απο 8+ που λεει και ο Leo.

----------


## Haddock

Με 6αρι δεν είχε ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα και το μποτζάρισμα ήταν ελάχιστο. Τώρα στα 7 και με άγνωστο ύψος κύματος (ανάλογα το μπουγάζι), τότε το ταξίδεμα φαντάζει με περιπέτεια για όσους την επιθυμούν βέβαια :mrgreen:

----------


## marsant

> Με 6αρι δεν είχε ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα και το μποτζάρισμα ήταν ελάχιστο. Τώρα στα 7 και με άγνωστο ύψος κύματος (ανάλογα το μπουγάζι), τότε το ταξίδεμα φαντάζει με περιπέτεια για όσους την επιθυμούν βέβαια :mrgreen:


 
Και μια ξεχωριστη εμπειρια που  βγαινοντας θα πεις ''τα ειδα ολα'' :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Orion_v

Αυτο ειναι το γατι !!! 

P7310650.JPG

P7310651.JPG

----------


## speedrunner

Βλάβη στην μια μηχανή υπέστη το Flying Cat 3  από αντικείμενο που “ρούφηξε»  στην θάλασσα την στιγμή που βρισκόταν νότια της Πολυαίγου με προορισμό την Φολέγανδρο.
  Το πλοίο πήγε στο λιμάνι της Μήλου για επιδιόρθωση της βλάβης όπου βρίσκεται μέχρι και αυτή την ώρα.

----------


## laz94

Ο γάτος ετοιμος να ξεκολλήσει από τον ντόκο αναχωρώντας για Σίφνο - Φολέγανδρο - Αμοργό μόλις περνάμε από δίπλα του με το Highspeed 4 στις 8-7-2008

----------


## speedrunner

Τελικά δεν ήταν δυνατή η επιδιόρθωση του προβλήματος στην μήλο και πριν από λίγη ώρα αναχώρησε με μειωμένη ταχύτητα με προορισμό τον Πειραιά.
  Τώρα τι έχει γίνει με τους επιβάτες από και προς Φολέγανδρο και Αμοργό δεν ξέρω. Αλλά μάλλον τίποτα.

UPDATE: Δελτίου Τύπου HSW.

_Η εταιρεία ανακοινώνει ότι σήμερα Τρίτη 2/09/2008 στο ταχύπλοο πλοίο    FLYINGCAT 3 παρουσιάστηκε βλάβη στην αριστερή προωθητική μονάδα  λόγω εμπλοκής ξένου αντικειμένου στον αγωγό της σχετικής έλικας, κατά την εκτέλεση του πρωινού του δρομολογίου από Σίφνο προς Φολέγανδρο και  προσέγγισε στο λιμάνι της Μήλου, προκειμένου να γίνουν ενέργειες απεμπλοκής του αντικειμένου._ 
_Μετά από επικοινωνία με τις αρμόδιες αρχές, δόθηκε η εντολή το δρομολόγιο να παραμείνει ανεκτέλεστο και το ταχύπλοο πλοίο FLYINGCAT 3 να επιστρέψει στον Πειραιά (κενό επιβατών), όπου και θα διενεργηθούν οι απαραίτητες επιθεωρήσεις/ επισκευές._
_Οι επιβάτες έχουν ήδη ενημερωθεί και θα προωθηθούν στον προορισμό τους με μέριμνα της εταιρείας._


_http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/index....27&news_id=194
_

----------


## scoufgian

o ιπταμενος γατος 3 πετωντας εξω απο το πειραια
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15097

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15098

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15100

----------


## dimitris

Γιαννη πολυ ωραιες!!! :Smile: 
πρεπει να το περασατε ε??? :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

> πρεπει να το περασατε ε???


βγαλαμε φλας αλλα δεν τα καταφεραμε.....εκαιγε νιτρο......... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nautikos II

Νιτρο εκαιγε απο νωρις:mrgreen:

017.JPG

----------


## scoufgian

> Νιτρο εκαιγε απο νωρις:mrgreen:
> 
> 017.JPG


δεν μου λες εσυ!!!!θα μας φας τη δουλεια αποψε?εσυ θ ανεβαζεις μεσα απ το λιμανι κι εγω απ εξω? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## speedrunner

Ταξίδεψα το Σάββατο απο Φολέγανδρο για Πειραιά σε 2 ώρες και 40 λεπτά.
Στην κυριολεξία πετούσε :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

οριστε κ 2 φωτο του αγριογατου!

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ FLYING CAT 3?ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ?

----------


## captain 83

Σταμάτησε τα δρομολόγια από Πειραιά και έπιασε δουλειά στηνν Ραφήνα και κάνει δρομολόγια όταν δεν έχει το ΧΑΙΣΠΙΝΤ 2

----------


## Leo

Ξέρετε ότι η διαδρομή Ραφήνα - Τήνο διαρκεί μόνο 1 ώρα και 35 λεπτά με το Γατί 3 ??? Φανταστικό, το έχω κάνει πάρα πολλές φορές αυθημερόν.

----------


## Νaval22

> Ταξίδεψα το Σάββατο απο Φολέγανδρο για Πειραιά σε 2 ώρες και 40 λεπτά.
> Στην κυριολεξία πετούσε


πλάκα κάνεις τώρα?σίγουρα αν κάνει τόσο λίγο αξίζει τα λεφτά του

----------


## STRATHGOS

Mυκονος.. elpizona einai to sigkekrimeno!! den eixe ales foto..?

Εικόνα1709.jpg

----------


## laz94

> Mυκονος.. elpizona einai to sigkekrimeno!! den eixe ales foto..?
> 
> Εικόνα1709.jpg


Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία στρατηγέ! Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Γιατι το blue star είναι δεμένο πιό πέρα; Στο ίδιο σημείο δεν δένουν. από οτι ήξερα εκει δενει το highspeed.

----------


## Leo

Εκεί που είναι το ΒΣ Ιθάκη και το Ρο-Ρο Μύκονος είναι το νέο λιμάνι της Μυκόνου που φιλοξενεί ακτοπλοϊκά και κρουαζιερόπλοια..... Το Φλαϊνγκ κατ 3 είναι στο παλιό λιμάνι  (στην ράμπα που συνήθως δένει το Πηνελόπη).

----------


## mastrovasilis

Το Φλαϊνγκ κατ 3 είναι στο παλιό λιμάνι  (στην ράμπα που συνήθως δένει το Πηνελόπη).


Έτσι είναι όλα τα γρήγορα δένουν μαζί.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

ΑΑΑΑ!!! Τώρα κατάλαβα! Σας ευχαριστώ φίλοι μου! Να'στε καλα!

----------


## marsant

Το flyingcat3 καλυπτε το Πειραιας-Σαντορινη 3 ωρες και 30 λεπτα ακριβως!!!Οταν ειχα ανοιξει το gps μου να δω ποσο παει, κυμαινοτανε παντα απο 38,6 μεχρι 40,7!Βεβαια ειχε 3-4 μποφορ γιατι αν εχει παραπανω τα βλεπεις ολα στην κυριολεξια:mrgreen:

----------


## jps

Για πού το ετοιμάζουν πυρετωδώς??????????

----------


## captain 83

Σήμερα κατά τις 7 φορτώνανε νερά και λοιπά αναψυκτικά.

----------


## captain 83

Και κατά τις 10:15 το πρωί έφευγε από το λιμάνι.

----------


## plori

Aυτή την στιγμή πλέει νότια της Φολεγάνδρου και απο ότι βλέπω έχει πορεία πρός Κρήτη πιθανόν Ηράκλειο αλλά σε λίγο θα δούμε :Confused:

----------


## marsant

Υπαρχει περιπτωση να παει Ηρακλειο και απο εκει Κασο-Καρπαθο-Ροδο μιας και εχει να πιασει λιμανι εκει βαπορι απο την.....προηγουμενη βδομαδα.Αν ισχυει αυτο παντως χαρας το κουραγιο αυτων που θα ειναι μεσα στο ταχυπλοο οταν θα περναει το καρπαθιο πελαγος......

----------


## captain 83

Όντως, το πλοίο πρόκειται να καλύψει το κενό της ΛΑΝΕ σε Κάσο και Κάρπαθο.

----------


## plori

> Όντως, το πλοίο πρόκειται να καλύψει το κενό της ΛΑΝΕ σε Κάσο και Κάρπαθο.


Νομίζω οτι είναι ανεπιτυχής η κάλυψη δυο μεγάλων νησιών με ένα ταχύπλοο και αυτού του μεγέθους.Ο καιρός είναι χειμώνας και μιλάμε για χοντρές θάλασσες,και επίσης οι τροφοδοσία των νησιών μπορεί να τις καλύψη το 3;Περιέργος θα είμαι.

----------


## captain 83

Το πλοίο κατευθύνεται προς την Σητεία.

----------


## STRATHGOS

TINOS!! MANOUBRA!:shock:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΝΟΥΒΡΑ  :Razz:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΝΟΥΒΡΑΑΑ  :Razz:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το πλοίο ζήτησε στο ΣΑΣ Ραφήνα Τήνο - Μύκονο και Κρήτη - Κυκλάδες. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι κάποια μέρα της εβδομάδας θα κάνει το δρομολόγιο Ραφήνα - Κρήτη , έτσι δεν είναι;*

----------


## captain 83

Μήπως το Ραφήνα Κυκλάδες αφορά το διάστημα που δε θα εκτελεί δρομολόγια στην γραμμή Κρήτη-Κυκλάδες; Όπως γινόταν και μέχρι πέρυσι που έκανε δρομολόγια από Ραφήνα την low season.

----------


## NAXOS

ΟΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΛΕΕΙ Ο CAPTAIN  ΕΙΝΑΙ . ΑΠΟ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ  ΤΗΝΟ ΜΥΚΟΝΟ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΙΣ 5 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ ΑΝ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΚΟΝΟ-ΝΑΞΟ- ΙΟ-ΘΗΡΑ-ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πότε ξεκινάει;*

----------


## hsw

Με το καλό να ξεκινήσει το νέο του δρομολόγιο στις 19/06 από Ραφήνα για Σύρο (!)-Μύκονο-Νάξο-Ίο-Σαντορίνη. Μάλλον με αυτόν τον τρόπο η εταιρία θέλει και να καλύψει το κενό του απογευματινού δρομολογίου για Ίο και Σαντορίνη και διαψεύδει τις φήμες που το ήθελαν για Ηράκλειο...

----------


## Leo

Αυτό το θεωρώ καλή κίνηση!!! Δεν θα βρίσκει κανείς θέση ούτε όρθιος για Σύρο Μύκονο τα ΠΣΚύριακα... αυτό είναι δεδομένο. Εν πάσει περιπτώσει φίλε hsw σε ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Κόντεύω να λιποθυμήσω γιατί παρόμοιο δρομολόγιο έκανε πριν πολλά χρόνια το σι τζετ 1 και πίστεψα πως ποτέ κανένα ταχύπλοο δεν θα το ξανακάνει. Επιτέλους ένα πλοίο που ξεκολάει από την Ανδροτηνομυκονιά. Μακάρι να τα πάει καλά και να μείνει για χρόνια. Θα φεύγει καθημερινά από Ραφήνα έτσι δεν είναι;*

----------


## hsw

> *Κόντεύω να λιποθυμήσω γιατί παρόμοιο δρομολόγιο έκανε πριν πολλά χρόνια το σι τζετ 1 και πίστεψα πως ποτέ κανένα ταχύπλοο δεν θα το ξανακάνει. Επιτέλους ένα πλοίο που ξεκολάει από την Ανδροτηνομυκονιά. Μακάρι να τα πάει καλά και να μείνει για χρόνια. Θα φεύγει καθημερινά από Ραφήνα έτσι δεν είναι;*


καθημερινά εκτός Τετάρτη: 24/06, 08/07, 22/07, 05/08, 26/08 από 19/06-06/09

----------


## hsw

Το Flying cat 3 στον Πειραιά τέλη Απριλίου. Κρίμα που αυτή την περίοδο δεν εκτελεί δρομολόγια, ειδικά το πάσχα που καθόταν... :Sad:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για να δουμε μια racing φωτο του εξαιρετικου ΑΤΗΙΝΑ 2004 το 1998 ενος σκαφους παρα πολυ επιτυχιμενου που πολλοι τοτε ηθελαν να δυσφημησουν λεγοντας ιστοριες για αγριους.Τελικα και το αδερφακι του,λιγο μεγαλυτερο εκανε και αυτο επιτυχια στο κρητικο πελαγος χωρις προβληματα

film (63).jpg

----------


## xidianakis

προχθες επεσε στα χερια μου ενα φυλλαδιο απο το κεντρικο της hsw στο ηρακλειο, και λεει οτι το δρομολογιο του fc3 απο αρχες ιουνη θα ειναι *μυκονος*-ναξος-ιος-θηρα-*ηρακλειο*-θηρα-ιος-ναξος-*μυκονος*..

----------


## Leo

Ακόμη έχει ακουστεί  ότι θα έιναι Ραφήνα - Σύρος - Μύκονος - Νάξος - Σαντορίνη! Οι γνώστες ας μας ενημερώσουν.

----------


## speedrunner

> Ακόμη έχει ακουστεί  ότι θα έιναι Ραφήνα - Σύρος - Μύκονος - Νάξος - Σαντορίνη! Οι γνώστες ας μας ενημερώσουν.


Αυτό δεν έχει ακουστεί απλώς, έχει ανακοινωθεί και στο site της εταιρίας.

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμε, το έχεις ξαναπεί..... αλλά ένα μυαλό χειμώνα καλοκαίριιι :Very Happy:

----------


## speedrunner

Αν δεν κάνει λάθος το AIS το γατάκι είναι στην Σύρο για δεξαμενισμό.

----------


## Nikos_V

Να λοιπον ο *δεξαμενισμος* του *Flyingcat 3* στο Νεωριο Συρου!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Έχω ακούσει ότι θα κάνει κάποια έξτρα δρομολόγια από Ραφήνα για Τήνο - Μύκονο σε αντικατάσταση του χαισπιντ 2 ως το καλοκαίρι. Αληθεύει κάτι τέτοιο; Στο αισ αν κάνετε κλικ πάνω του γράφει Ραφήνα - Τήνο - Μύκονο - Τήνο - Ραφήνα.*

----------


## hsw

> Ακόμη έχει ακουστεί ότι θα έιναι Ραφήνα - Σύρος - Μύκονος - Νάξος - Σαντορίνη! Οι γνώστες ας μας ενημερώσουν.


Προσωπικά, πιστεύω πως θα μπορούσαν μετά τη Σαντορίνη να κάνουν μια προέκταση ως το Ηράκλειο. Οι ώρες θα παραμείνουν "λογικές" και θα συνδυάσουν τα δύο δρομολόγια που ακούγονται για φέτος το καλοκαίρι. 




> *Έχω ακούσει ότι θα κάνει κάποια έξτρα δρομολόγια από Ραφήνα για Τήνο - Μύκονο σε αντικατάσταση του χαισπιντ 2 ως το καλοκαίρι. Αληθεύει κάτι τέτοιο; Στο αισ αν κάνετε κλικ πάνω του γράφει Ραφήνα - Τήνο - Μύκονο - Τήνο - Ραφήνα.*


Αυτό γίνεται κάθε χρόνο αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς... Αφού δεν παίρνει αυτοκίνητα... Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου το εξηγήσει αυτό; Πηγαίνει στη θέση του highspeed τις μέρες που δεν είναι κλεισμένα αυτοκίνητα (λίγο δύσκολο) ή άμα η εταιρία θεωρήσει ότι ο αριθμός των αυτοκινήτων και των επιβατών δεν είναι ικανοποιητικός, τότε τηλεφωνεί τους επιβάτες και τους ανακοινώνει πως το αυτοκίνητο δεν μπορεί να ταξιδέψει;; :Confused:

----------


## giorgos_249

> Αυτό γίνεται κάθε χρόνο αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς... Αφού δεν παίρνει αυτοκίνητα... Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου το εξηγήσει αυτό; Πηγαίνει στη θέση του highspeed τις μέρες που δεν είναι κλεισμένα αυτοκίνητα (λίγο δύσκολο) ή άμα η εταιρία θεωρήσει ότι ο αριθμός των αυτοκινήτων και των επιβατών δεν είναι ικανοποιητικός, τότε τηλεφωνεί τους επιβάτες και τους ανακοινώνει πως το αυτοκίνητο δεν μπορεί να ταξιδέψει;;


*Μια εξήγηση μπορεί να είναι το να στέλνει με συμβατικά τα οχήματα του χαισπιντ και τους επιβάτες να τους στέλνει με το φλαινκατ.*

----------


## speedrunner

¶νοιξαν τα πλάνα του πλοίου απο  19/06 εως 06/09
7:30 απο Ραφήνα για Σύρο - Μύκονο - Νάξο - Ίο - Σαντορίνη.
και επιστροφή απο Σαντορίνη στις 12:20.

----------


## capten4

ΔΥΟ ΦΩΤΟ , Η ΜΙΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ 1998 ΧΑΡΑΖΕ ΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΜΕ 45 ΜΙΛΑΚΙΑ ΩΣ ¨ΑΘΗΝΑ 2004" ΤΟ 1998, ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 2006....

ATHINA 2004.JPG

27 4 07 (19)...JPG

----------


## capten4

ΑΛΛΕΣ 2....ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΜΕ ΑΝΥΠΟΜΟΝΗΣΙΑ ....

4 2006 (7)...JPG

4 2006 (10)...JPG

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> ΔΥΟ ΦΩΤΟ , Η ΜΙΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ 1998 ΧΑΡΑΖΕ ΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΜΕ 45 ΜΙΛΑΚΙΑ ΩΣ ¨ΑΘΗΝΑ 2004" ΤΟ 1998, ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 2006....
> 
> ATHINA 2004.JPG
> 
> 27 4 07 (19)...JPG


Ποσο ειχε τοτε 45 μιλια :Surprised: ..Εισαι σιγουρος?

----------


## Leo

> Ποσο ειχε τοτε 45 μιλια..Εισαι σιγουρος?


Αιολε... ξέρεις ποιόν ρωτάς? Το παιδί της Ραφήνας με την μεγαλύτερη τρέλα από τον καθένα μας. Βαθυγνώστης των πλοίων που πέρασαν ή μεγαλούργησαν στην Ραφήνα...  :Very Happy:

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Αιολε... ξέρεις ποιόν ρωτάς? Το παιδί της Ραφήνας με την μεγαλύτερη τρέλα από τον καθένα μας. Βαθυγνώστης των πλοίων που πέρασαν ή μεγαλούργησαν στην Ραφήνα...


Αμα ειναι ετσι οκ τοτε:lol: Παντος τα 45 μιλια και τα 40+ που βγαζει σημερα ειναι τρελες ταχιτιτες!!

----------


## capten4

ΤΟΤΕ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ 45 ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑΚΗ , ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ 1 ΚΑΙ 20 !!ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΤΑ 42 ΤΑ ΠΑΕΙ....ΣΤΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΤΟ 1998 ΕΙΧΕ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΤΑ 50,5 !!(ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΙΘΜΗΤΙΚΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ )!!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> ΤΟΤΕ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ 45 ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑΚΗ , ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ 1 ΚΑΙ 20 !!ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΤΑ 42 ΤΑ ΠΑΕΙ....ΣΤΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΤΟ 1998 ΕΙΧΕ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΤΑ 50,5 !!(ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΙΘΜΗΤΙΚΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ )!!


πωω τι λες τωρα δεν μπορω να το πιστεψω :Surprised:  Αν ειναι ετσι διλαδι τωρα αμα του τα δοσεις ολα με φρεσκοβαμενα υφαλα θα βγαλει κανενα 46-47 γιατι στα ταχιπλοα η μιχανες στι δεκαετια αρχιζουν και περνουν τα κατω τους..

----------


## sg3

μιλαμε για τρελη ταχυτητα!!!!αν το 3 εβγαζε τοσο μεγαλη το 4 που οταν τον πηραν το θεωρουσαν πιο γρηγορο ποση ταχυτητα μπορει να πιασει?(πανω απο 50)

----------


## capten4

ΟΧΙ, ΤΟ 4 ΗΤΑΝ 2-3 ΜΙΛΙΑ ΠΙΟ ΑΡΓΟ....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΑΛΛΕΣ 2....ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΜΕ ΑΝΥΠΟΜΟΝΗΣΙΑ ....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43799
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43800


 Πολυ ομορφες φωτο μπραβο capten4!

----------


## leonidas

Αυτη τη στιγμη εκτελει δοκιμαστικο στον Σαρωνικο με 38,7 kts  :Razz:  για να προετοιμαστει για το αυριανο του καινουργιο δρομολογιο απο Ραφηνα για Συρο Μυκονο Ναξο Ιο Θηρα . :Very Happy:

----------


## speedrunner

Ελπίζω ότι δεν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα το γατάκι γιατί η ταχύτητα του έπεσε ξαφνικά στα 18 μίλια :Sad:

----------


## leonidas

Γενικα σημερα λογο τοθ οτι εχει μποφορια και εχει καθυστερησει αλλα και εχει λιγο μειωμενη ταχυτητα κοντα στα λιμανια

----------


## NAXOS

AΠΟ ΤΗ ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ FC3 ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΓΗ ΩΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΞΟΥ

IMG_1175-1.JPG

IMG_1176.JPG

IMG_1179.JPG

IMG_1181.JPG

----------


## NAXOS

ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ

IMG_1215.JPG

IMG_1218.JPG

IMG_1217.JPG

----------


## laz94

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Naxos για το υπέροχο φωτορεπορταζ σου από Νάξο!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Σάββατο βράδυ στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας.* 
*Φωτογραφία : Βασίλης*

----------


## giorgos_249

*¶λλες δύο από την περιοχή της πιάτσας των ταξί :*

----------


## Leo

Flyingcat 3 στην χθεσινή του απογευματινή άφιξη. Αναχώρησε μετά το Ιθάκη και μας τα ριξε σε χρόνο ρεκόρ...  :Very Happy: .
4 χαρκτηριστικές φωτογραφίες

Στα απόνερα του Ιθάκη 16:08
P1190032a.jpg

Μας πλησιάζει πολύ γρήγορα 16:09
P1190037b.jpg

Νάτο... σε 2 λεπτά δίπλα μας 16:11. 
Είχαμε και θέμα, στο βάθος η Πηνελοπάρα  :Surprised:  
P1190043c.jpg

Και χωρίς πολλά λόγια στις 16:12, άντε γειά μας
P1190049d.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Στην Ραφήνα..._

5.jpg

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

μηπως ξερει κανεις γιατι το flying cat 3 ενω πρεπει να φτανει  στις 17:10 στη ραφηνα φτανει περιπου στις 6??αλλαξαν το δρομολογιο??

----------


## hsw

> μηπως ξερει κανεις γιατι το flying cat 3 ενω πρεπει να φτανει  στις 17:10 στη ραφηνα φτανει περιπου στις 6??αλλαξαν το δρομολογιο??


Όχι, αλλά απ' ότι φαίνεται δυσκολεύεται να βγάλει το δρομολόγιο στην ώρα του. Πάντως αν θυμάμαι καλά, είχαν ζητήσει από το ΣΑΣ μια αλλαγή στα ωράριά του. Από κίνηση πώς πάει;

----------


## hsw

To Flying cat 3 ετοιμάζεται για το πρώτο του, επίσημο δρομολόγιο, το καλοκαίρι του 2009. 19 Ιουνίου στη Ραφήνα.

----------


## Mitni

Φιλάκι με το ντόκο

DSC01715.JPG

----------


## leonidas

Καθυστερηση θα εχει σημερα το ταχυπλοο Φλαινγκ κατ 3 μιας και εδω και μια ωρα θα επρεπε να εχει αφιχθει στο λιμανι της Ραφηνας και τωρα βρισκεται ακομα στο στενο Ανδρου-Τηνου...
Αιτια μαλλον ειναι ο καιρος αλλα οπως εχουμε πει και το δρομολογιο οπου δεν το προλαβαινει και παντα αργει...:???:

----------


## citcoc

Ε οσο να ναι δεν ειναι κ ευκολο να ειναι στην ωρα του συστηματικα εφοσον πιανει τοσα λιμανια και ειδικα αμα εχει κ καιρο.....  ειναι ακομα πιο πολυ η καθυστερηση...!!!!!

----------


## leonidas

Αυτη τη στιγμη πλεει με 41.1 κομβους!
μετα απο πολληωρη καθυστερηση... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :???:
Κριμα ειναι...

----------


## citcoc

Γιατι τοσο πολυ σημερα???? Ειχε απαγορευτικο???? Πραγματικα κριμα για το γατακι..... :Sad:

----------


## leonidas

> Γιατι τοσο πολυ σημερα???? Ειχε απαγορευτικο???? Πραγματικα κριμα για το γατακι.....


Μολις εφτασε στο λιμανι της Ραφηνας...
4 περιπου ωρες καθυστερηση ...
Γιατι βρε παιδια ομως? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

> Μολις εφτασε στο λιμανι της Ραφηνας...
> 4 περιπου ωρες καθυστερηση ...
> Γιατι βρε παιδια ομως?


Γιατί τα γατάκια στα στενά της Παροναξίας και του Κάβο Ντόρου έχουν ένα θέμα (γαυγίζουν σκυλιά) και τα λιμεναρχεία τα προστατεύουνε  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## leonidas

> Γιατί τα γατάκια στα στενά της Παροναξίας και του Κάβο Ντόρου έχουν ένα θέμα (γαυγίζουν σκυλιά) και τα λιμεναρχεία τα προστατεύουνε


Χαχαχαχα...
Τωρα ειναι δεμενο στη Συρο...
Απαγορευτικο?

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

απο κινηση το δρομολογιο πως παει???Ικανοποιητικα???

----------


## hsw

> Χαχαχαχα...
> Τωρα ειναι δεμενο στη Συρο...
> Απαγορευτικο?


Πριν από λίγο, αναχώρησε από Σύρο και κατευθείνεται για Ραφήνα. Μάλλον δεν το άφησαν να συνεχίσει το δρομολόγιό του.

Κι εγώ έχω αυτή την απορία... Πώς πάει από κίνηση;

----------


## capten4

ΑΠΟ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΜΕΤΡΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ....ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΠΙΔΟΣΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ !!ΧΤΕΣ , ΟΤΑΝ ΕΦΥΓΕ ΑΠΟ ΣΥΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ, ΛΟΓΩ ΚΑΙΡΟΥ "ΨΗΛΩΣΕ" ΚΑΙ ΤΡΑΒΗΞΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟ, ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΓΥΡΙΣΕ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΚΑΛΥΠΤΟΜΕΝΟ ΠΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΑΚΤΕΣ , ΕΙΧΕ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΑ 2,5 ΜΙΛΙΑ ΤΟ SEA JET 2, ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΕΡΑΣΕ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΡΧΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΒΟ ΝΤΟΡΟ, ΚΑΙ ΕΦΤΑΣΕ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ, 10 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΝΩΡΙΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΗ ΤΟΥ....

----------


## NAXOS

H KINΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ CAT 3 ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ "ΛΙΓΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ" ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΠΕ Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ. ΑΠΟ ΣΥΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΙΜΩΣ ΓΕΜΑΤΟ .

IMG_1214.JPG

----------


## capten4

ΜΕΤΡΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ, ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ, ΣΤΑ ΕΝΔΙΑΜΕΣΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ...

----------


## hsw

Και πάλι σταματημένο στη Σύρο είναι αυτή τη στιγμή, και πάλι λόγω απαγορευτικού μάλλον...

----------


## NGV Liamone

> H KINΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ CAT 3 ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ "ΛΙΓΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ" ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΠΕ Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ. ΑΠΟ ΣΥΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΙΜΩΣ ΓΕΜΑΤΟ .
> 
> IMG_1214.JPG


 ωραί φωτό με τι μηχανή είναι τραβηγμένη;

----------


## NAXOS

ME CANON  SX110 IS

----------


## NAXOS

ΑΠΟ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 27 ΙΟΥΛΙΟΥ ΚΟΒΕΤΑΙ Η ΠΡΟΣΕΓΓΙΣΗ ΣΤΗ ΣΥΡΟ. ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΙΟ-ΘΗΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΔΙΕΣ ΠΡΟΣΓΓΙΣΕΙΣ. ΑΦΙΞΗ ΣΤΗ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ 17.00.

IMG_1176.JPG

----------


## Leo

Παράλογο, αλλά λογικό.... Όταν φεύγουνε 1 έως δύο πλοία από την Σύρο για Παροναξία στις 07:00 (ενδοκυκλαδικά) τι να πάρει το γατάκι  :Confused:

----------


## notias

Πρωινη αφιξη στην Τήνο την Πεμπτη 30/7/09 :Wink: 
Θα το περιμένω στο τέλος της νεας εβδομάδας , συμφωνα με την .... ΕΜΥ

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Δε λέει να στεριώσει με τίποτα το δρομολόγιο Ραφήνα - Σύρος, ρε παιδιά. Και είναι κρίμα που, αν και τόσο κοντά στη Ραφήνα η Σύρος, δεν έχει καταφέρει μέχρι σήμερα να έχει μια ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση. 
Πάντως, με το "κόψιμο" της Σύρου στο πρωινό του flying cat 3, υπάρχει ένας κανιβαλισμός στα ταχύπλοα της HSW στη Ραφήνα. Την ίδια ώρα φεύγει το HS2 για Τήνο - Μύκονο και το FC3 επίσης για Μύκονο.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*To ''ΙΠΤΑΜΕΝΟ ΓΑΤΑΚΙ'' 3 στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας στις 2/8/2009.Αφιερωμένη στο παιδί της Ραφήνας capten4!*

----------


## Naias II

Με καθυστέρηση μιάμισης ώρας αναχώρησε χθες από το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας το Flying Cat 3. Η καθυστέρη οφείλεται στην... αργοπορία του Πρώτου Μηχανικού ο οποίος τελικά αποφάσισε να εμφανιστεί 
Πηγή: ΣΚΑΪ

Υ.Γ: 220 άτομα τον περίμεναν :mrgreen:

----------


## Nikos_V

Το Flyingcat 3 δεμενο στο λιμανι της Συρου με απαγορευτικο στις 22 Ιουλιου.

DSC04249_resize.JPG

DSC04250_resize.JPG

----------


## citcoc

Σουπερ ταχυτητες για το γατακι το οποιο σημερα δεν επεσε κατω απο 38 σχεδον σε ολο του δρομολογιο! Αυτη την στιγμη με 40,1 ανοιχτα της ανδρου...!!!! :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Flyingcat 3*...Τηνος 31-7-2009.

DSCN1915.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο Nissos Mykonos_

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> *Flyingcat 3*...Τηνος 31-7-2009.
> 
> DSCN1915.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στον φιλο Nissos Mykonos_


*Δάσκαλε η φωτογραφία σου είναι πολύ όμορφη!!Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση! 
Εγώ με την σειρά μου θα ήθελα να ανταποδώσω με μία φωτογραφία του ταχύπλοου όταν ήταν δεμένο στην Ραφήνα στις 2/8/2009.
P8025685.JPG*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Flyingcat 3*...στην Συρο  5-7-2009.

DSCN1647.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους Ben Bruce και Nissos Mykonos._

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ FLYING CAT 3 ΕΦΥΓΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΙΣ 12<ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΩΝ ΑΝΕΜΩΝ> ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΠΛΕΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΕΝΟ ΠΑΡΟΥ-ΝΑΞΟΥ ΜΕ 41 Ν.Μ!!!! :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> *Flyingcat 3*...στην Συρο  5-7-2009.
> 
> DSCN1647.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στους Ben Bruce και Nissos Mykonos._


*Eυχαριστώ πολύ Δάσκαλε!!!Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία!!!
Θα ανταποδώσω σύντομα...
*

----------


## Rocinante

Καιρικες συνθηκες σπανιες για το νησι της Τηνου...

P8050399.JPG

----------


## laz94

> Καιρικες συνθηκες σπανιες για το νησι της Τηνου...
> 
> P8050399.JPG


Δεν σε πιστεύω.....αποκλείεται να είναι στην Τήνο αυτο... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: :mrgreen:

----------


## dokimakos21

*Flying Cat 3*
*14.08.09 Περνοντας εξω απο την Τηνο...*

*P8140611.JPG*

*Χαρισμενη στους tss apollon,rocinante,polyka,laz94*

----------


## laz94

> *Flying Cat 3*
> *14.08.09 Περνοντας εξω απο την Τηνο...*
> 
> *P8140611.JPG*
> 
> *Χαρισμενη στους tss apollon,rocinante,polyka,laz94*


 
Φίλε μου η φωτογραφία σου ειναι πανέμορφη (όπως και το γατάκι...:mrgreen :Smile: 
Ευχαριστώ πάρα πάρα πολύ! :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Flying Cat 3
Δεμένο στην Ραφήνα στις 2/8/2009
P8025770.jpg
Αφιερωμένη στους T.S.S APOLLON, rocinante, polykas και dokimakos21.*

----------


## Leo

Όχι μόνο λόγια... και αποδείξεις. Έσκισε η γάτα :shock: :Very Happy:  

fc3.JPG

----------


## giorgos_249

Ραφήνα 10/8/09

DSC00921.JPG

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το πλοίο μετά τις 8/9/09 θα κάνει το δρομολόγιο Ραφήνα-Τήνο-Μύκονο ως το τέλος του μήνα περίπου...*

----------


## jimmy_techsound

ένα πρωινό...................... 

DSCN1061.jpg

----------


## jimmy_techsound

συνεχεια....
DSCN1062.jpg

----------


## NAXOS

ΠΡΙΝ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΞΟ

IMG_1212.JPG

IMG_1214.JPG

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ME 41 ΤΡΕΧΕΙ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΤΟ FLYING CAT 3!!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Όταν η θάλασσα φορά τα χρυσαφί........*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Στη Ραφήνα το απόγευμα της 8/9/09.  Αφιερωμένη σε capten4 , roi baudoin , ge67 , και σε όλους τους Ραφηνιώτες.....
*
PA220551.JPG*
*

----------


## leonidas

Σχεδον εφτασε στο Λιμανι του Πειραια για την χειμερινη ξεκουραση του... :Very Happy: 

fc3.PNG

----------


## Leo

Μαζί με τον μεγάλο  αδελφό προς  τις δεξαμενές της Ελευσίνας για την ετήσια επιθεώρηση του.

----------


## speedrunner

Δοκιμαστικό αυτή την ώρα για το γατάκι που πιάνει τις εντυπωσιακές ταχύτητες των 42,5 μιλίων/ώρα!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## capten4

σχεδον τα 45 τσιμπησε σημερα η γατουλα μας, εστω και για λιγο....

----------


## vinman

*...πετώντας σήμερα το πρωί έξω απο το λιμάνι με κατεύθυνση προς Πέραμα...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82504

----------


## nkr

Το ''γατακι νουμερο 3'' αναχωρει απο τον Πειραια στις 26-3-2010.Αφιερωμενη στον vinman.

----------


## Leo

Με την ευκαιρία να σας πω ότι το ίδιο αυτό γατί το πήρε το μάτι μου στο Πέραμα, εκεί που κάνουν επιθεωρήσεις τα δελφίνα (μέσα στην θάλασσα ήταν).

----------


## pantelis2009

Πολύ σωστά το πήρε το μάτι σου LEO και γω το τράβηξα φωτο, την ώρα που ο γερανός έβγαζε το Flying Dolphins 27. Χαρισμένες σε LEO, vinman, nkr, capten4 & speedrunner. 

FLYINGCAT 3 01 08-04-2010.jpg

FLYINGCAT 3 02 08-04-2010.jpg

FLYINGCAT 3 03 08-04-2010.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Σήμερα στο Πέραμα!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87596

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχεις δίκιο Μάνο. Ούτε μαζί να είμαστε!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

FLYINGCAT 3 01 30-04-2010.jpg

----------


## thanos75

Εάν είδα καλά στα δρομολόγια της HSW, θα εκτελεί πλέον "Ψιλοενδοκυκλαδικά" δρομολόγια (από 18/6) από Σύρο προς Σαντορίνη? Πολύ ενδιαφέρον! Πλάκα θα'χει κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον να το δούμε να δηλώνει και αίτηση άγονης για ενδοκυκλαδικά :Smile:

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Εάν είδα καλά στα δρομολόγια της HSW, θα εκτελεί πλέον "Ψιλοενδοκυκλαδικά" δρομολόγια (από 18/6) από Σύρο προς Σαντορίνη? Πολύ ενδιαφέρον! Πλάκα θα'χει κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον να το δούμε να δηλώνει και αίτηση άγονης για ενδοκυκλαδικά


ελεος...τι κόσμο μπορεί να μαζέυει κάθε μέρα απο σύρο για τα υπόλοιπα νησιά με πρωινή ώρα αναχώρησης μάλιστα?απο ραφήνα ηταν πολυ πιο νορμάλ

----------


## hsw

Πέρσι που έκανε Ραφήνα-Σύρος-Μύκονος-Νάξος-Ίος-Σαντορίνη πάντα γέμιζε στο Σύρος-Σαντορίνη. Με λίγα λόγια γέμιζε στα δρομολόγια ανάμεσα στα νησιά. ¶σε που είχε και Highspeed ακριβώς εκείνη την ώρα (το οποίο τώρα είναι και μεγαλύτερο). Μην ξεχνάς και την μεγάλη επιτυχία του Flying cat 4 που πάει Ηράκλειο-Σαντορίνη-(Ίος)-Πάρος-Μύκονος που είναι γεμάτο μέχρι τη Μύκονο. Ο κόσμος δε θέλει απλά να πηγαίνει στα νησιά από Πειραιά και Ραφήνα, αλλά να ταξιδεύει και μεταξύ τους απ' ότι φαίνεται. Ίσως βέβαια αν το έβαζαν και πιο αργά να ήταν λίγο καλύτερα...

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Πέρσι που έκανε Ραφήνα-Σύρος-Μύκονος-Νάξος-Ίος-Σαντορίνη πάντα γέμιζε στο Σύρος-Σαντορίνη. Με λίγα λόγια γέμιζε στα δρομολόγια ανάμεσα στα νησιά. ¶σε που είχε και Highspeed ακριβώς εκείνη την ώρα (το οποίο τώρα είναι και μεγαλύτερο). Μην ξεχνάς και την μεγάλη επιτυχία του Flying cat 4 που πάει Ηράκλειο-Σαντορίνη-(Ίος)-Πάρος-Μύκονος που είναι γεμάτο μέχρι τη Μύκονο. Ο κόσμος δε θέλει απλά να πηγαίνει στα νησιά από Πειραιά και Ραφήνα, αλλά να ταξιδεύει και μεταξύ τους απ' ότι φαίνεται. Ίσως βέβαια αν το έβαζαν και πιο αργά να ήταν λίγο καλύτερα...


Tι να πώ εγώ το είχα παρει απο ραφήνα για μυκονο και φύγαμε σχεδόν γεμάτοι και λίγοι μπηκαν απο σύρο...μακάρι να παει καλά η γραμμή!!!βασικά το μεγάλο ατου της υπόθεσης ηταν οτι η ραφήνα ειχε σύνδεση με σύρο και σαντορίνη....

----------


## speedrunner

> ελεος...τι κόσμο μπορεί να μαζέυει κάθε μέρα απο σύρο για τα υπόλοιπα νησιά με πρωινή ώρα αναχώρησης μάλιστα?απο ραφήνα ηταν πολυ πιο νορμάλ


θα συνφωνησω μαζι σου φιλε,  νομιζω οτι η γραμμη που δουλεψε καλυτερα ειναι αυτη που εκανε πριν 2 χρονια, αυτη που κανει τωρα το Super Jet!!!

----------


## Leo

Θα πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι το τι βολεύει εμάς ή το τι θα θέλαμε να δούμε, ακόμη και οι δικές μας κρίσεις, δεν αφορούν τις εταιρείες. Πριν επιλέξουν μια  γραμμή να είστε βέβαιοι ότι συμβουλεύονται την γενική κατανομή των δρομολογίων, τους κατα τόπους πράκτορες και φυσικά τα λογιστήρια τους  :Surprised: . Η δική μας θέση και άποψη τι περισσότερες φορές περισεύει. ¶ρα γιατί χαλάμε τις καρδιές μας?

----------


## thanos75

> ελεος...τι κόσμο μπορεί να μαζέυει κάθε μέρα απο σύρο για τα υπόλοιπα νησιά με πρωινή ώρα αναχώρησης μάλιστα?απο ραφήνα ηταν πολυ πιο νορμάλ


 Συμφωνώ σε γενικές γραμμές.  Αν και προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι η συγκεκριμένη γραμμή (Ραφήνα/Πειραιάς-Σύρος...μέχρι Σαντορίνη) είναι μάλλον ακατάλληλη για τα γατάκια.  Πέρσι τον Αύγουστο με τα επίμονα δυνατά μελτέμια το flying cat 3 είχε ακυρώσει αρκετές ημέρες το δρομολόγιο του, ενώ επιπλέον το θυμάμαι σχεδόν πάντα να φτάνει πολύ καθυστερημένο στη Ραφήνα.  Θεωρώ πως τα γατάκια είναι πιο κατάλληλα για τις γραμμές του Αργοσαρωνικού, των Σποράδων ή για ενδοδωδεκανησιακά

----------


## BEN BRUCE

FLYING CAT 3 στη ραφηνα τον σεπτεμβριο του 2001 με σβησμενα τα σινιαλα της minoan flying dolphins για να μπουν τα νεα της hellas flying dolphins οπως μετονομαστηκε η εταιρεια στην μετα σαμινα εποχη


v (7).jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Αύριο το γατάκι ξεκινάει δρομολόγια στην θέση του  Super jet, το οποίο δεν είναι ακόμη έτοιμο, και για μια εβδομάδα περίπου με τις ώρες του ταξιδιού να τροποποιείτε ελαφρώς ως εξής

Πειραιάς 08:20, Μήλος 10:25, Φολέγανδρος αφ.: 11:15 – αναχ.: 11:20,  Σαντορίνη 12:00, Αμοργός αφ.: 13:05
Αμοργός αναχ.: 17:20, Σαντορίνη  18:25, Φολέγανδρος αφ.: 19:05 – αναχ.: 19:10, Μήλος 20:00, Πειραιάς  22:10

----------


## hsw

To δρομολόγιο θα εκτελείται από τη Hellenic Seaways ή από τη Sea Jets?

----------


## speedrunner

> To δρομολόγιο θα εκτελείται από τη Hellenic Seaways ή από τη Sea Jets?


Το δρομολόγιο εκτελείται απο την HSW!!!

----------


## hsw

Δηλαδή υπάρχει περίπτωση να το δούμε σε αυτή τη γραμμή το καλοκαίρι ή απλά εκμεταλλεύεται για κάποιες μέρες το κενό;

----------


## speedrunner

> Δηλαδή υπάρχει περίπτωση να το δούμε σε αυτή τη γραμμή το καλοκαίρι ή απλά εκμεταλλεύεται για κάποιες μέρες το κενό;


Όχι τώρα μπήκε στην θέση του Super Jet για να εξυπηρετήσει τους επιβάτες, δεν ξέρω τι έχει συμφωνηθεί με την Sea Jets πάντως για το πλοίο κόβονται εισιτήρια σαν HSW και όχι Sea Jets!!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*ΙΣΩΣ , ίσως πάντα (δεν γνωρίζω ακριβώς) να πρόκειται για κάποιο αδερφό/ξαδερφό:*
*Ξέρει κάποιος;*

*Πηγή Πρώτης Φωτογραφίας: www.mvdirona.com*

http://www.mvdirona.com/trips/china2...(1024x768).jpg


*Πηγή των 2 επισυναπτόμενων (οι δύο φωτογραφίες που ακολουθούν) φωτογραφιών:* *http://en.wikipedia.org*



* Universal Mk 2006:*



*Δείτε και αυτό: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6nY5...eature=related*

----------


## speedrunner

_Βλάβη στη δεξιά κύρια μηχανή του παρουσίασε χθες στις 21.50 το Flying  Cat 3, με 93 επιβάτες, που εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Μήλος - Πειραίας...

Το πλοίο συνέχισε με μειωμένη ταχύτητα,  καταπλέοντας αυτοδύναμα στον Πειραιά, στις 00:40 σήμερα (αντί της  προγραμματισμένης 22:45) και αποβίβασε με ασφάλεια τους επιβάτες.

Από  τη Λιμενική Αρχή Πειραιά απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του, μέχρι να  αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη και να προσκομιστεί πιστοποιητικό διατήρησης  κλάσης από το Νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί.

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2010/05/flying-cat-3.html

_*Και απο ότι βλέπω στο AIS το πλοίο αντιμετωπίζει κάποιο πρόβλημα και σήμερα καθώς μετά την Μήλο κινείτε σταθερά με ταχύτητα κάτω των 30 μιλίων/ώρα.*

----------


## xidianakis

> _Βλάβη στη δεξιά κύρια μηχανή του παρουσίασε χθες στις 21.50 το Flying  Cat 3, με 93 επιβάτες, που εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Μήλος - Πειραίας...
> 
> Το πλοίο συνέχισε με μειωμένη ταχύτητα,  καταπλέοντας αυτοδύναμα στον Πειραιά, στις 00:40 σήμερα (αντί της  προγραμματισμένης 22:45) και αποβίβασε με ασφάλεια τους επιβάτες.
> 
> Από  τη Λιμενική Αρχή Πειραιά απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του, μέχρι να  αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη και να προσκομιστεί πιστοποιητικό διατήρησης  κλάσης από το Νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί.
> 
> http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2010/05/flying-cat-3.html
> 
> _*Και απο ότι βλέπω στο AIS το πλοίο αντιμετωπίζει κάποιο πρόβλημα και σήμερα καθώς μετά την Μήλο κινείτε σταθερά με ταχύτητα κάτω των 30 μιλίων/ώρα.*


ισως λογω καιρου....

----------


## speedrunner

> ισως λογω καιρου....


Δεν νομίζω να το επηρεάζει η άπνοια!!!!!!

----------


## vgls35

απαραδεκτα παντως τα λιμεναρχεια που επιτρεπουν να κανει δρομολογια με ενα πληρωμα το κατ3.τα παιδια πανε μεσα στις 6μιση το πρωι και επιστρεφουν πειραια στις 11,μιση.βαλε καμια ωρα να κανουν δουλειες,εχουνε με το ζορι 4 ωρες υπνο.και υποτιθεται οτι φτανουν στον αμοργο στις 1 η ωρα και φτανουν 2μιση.και 4μιση ξεκινανε φορτωμα επιβατων.το τζετ το εκανε με 2 πληρωματα!!εκανα ταξιδι προχθες και το πληρωμα ηταν μεσα στην νυστα,κατακοποι!!!αντε να συμβει κατι και να πρεπει αυτοι οι ανθρωποι να σωσουν κοσμο!!και δεν λεω για τα παιδια,που εχουν καθε δικιο!!για τα απιστευτα λιμεναρχεια ειναι τα παραπονα,που τα παιρνουν απο την εταιρεια για να επιτρεπει να κανει το δρομολογιο το πλοιο,με ενα πληρωμα!!οταν εχουμε τετοιους ανθρωπους να εκτελουν υποτιθεται τον νομο,πως να μην εχει φτασει η χωρα μας σε αυτο το σημειο;

----------


## speedrunner

Ας δούμε το γατάκι σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου λίγο πριν τελειώσει τα δρομολόγια για την αντικατάσταση του Super Jet.

DSC02299.JPG

DSC02303.JPG

DSC02310.JPG

DSC02311.JPG

DSC02313.JPG

----------


## vinman

*Χθεσινή είσοδος στον Πειραιά!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93315

----------


## speedrunner

Το πλοίο έχει κατεβεί στο Ηράκλειο για να αντικαταστήσει το FC4 το οποίο έχει πάθει βλάβη!!!!

----------


## xidianakis

να περιμενετε ρεπορταζ το βραδυ!  :Wink:

----------


## hsw

Απ'ότι φαίνεται θα καθύστερήσει να ξεκινήσει τα καλοκαιρινά του δρομολόγια, αφού σύμφωνα με το openseas μέχρι τις 20/06 θα αντικαθιστά το Flying cat 4. Από 21/06 βέβαια δεν εμφανίζεται στην ενδοκυκλαδική του γραμμή...

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Παρθενική εμφάνιση του FC3 σε Κρητικά νερά κ δε σε Ηρακλειώτικα!!!Αντικαθιστώντας το μεγαλύτερο αδερφάκι του στην γραμμή των Κυκλάδων...είχε την ευκαιρεία να καταίβει κ μέχρι εδω κάτω!!!Εδώ αναχωρόντας σήμερα το πρωί,15-06-2010 με προορισμό τις Κυκλάδες!
Αυτό κ αν είναι βολίδααααααα.........
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93778

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93779

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93780

----------


## capten4

που να το ζουσες οταν επιανε τα 45 για πλακα.....ωραιες φωτο φιλε !!!!

----------


## xidianakis

> Παρθενική εμφάνιση του FC3 σε Κρητικά νερά κ δε σε Ηρακλειώτικα!!!Αντικαθιστώντας το μεγαλύτερο αδερφάκι του στην γραμμή των Κυκλάδων...είχε την ευκαιρεία να καταίβει κ μέχρι εδω κάτω!!!Εδώ αναχωρόντας σήμερα το πρωί,15-06-2010 με προορισμό τις Κυκλάδες!
> Αυτό κ αν είναι βολίδααααααα.........
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93778
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93779
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93780


εχω μια φωτο απο την πρωτη νυχτα που ηρθε ηρακλειο αλλα δε μπορω να συνδεσω την μηχανη.

----------


## vgls35

> Παρθενική εμφάνιση του FC3 σε Κρητικά νερά κ δε σε Ηρακλειώτικα!!!Αντικαθιστώντας το μεγαλύτερο αδερφάκι του στην γραμμή των Κυκλάδων...είχε την ευκαιρεία να καταίβει κ μέχρι εδω κάτω!!!Εδώ αναχωρόντας σήμερα το πρωί,15-06-2010 με προορισμό τις Κυκλάδες!
> Αυτό κ αν είναι βολίδααααααα.........
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93778
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93779
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93780


κανεις λαθος το fc3 εχει ξαναερθει ηρακλειο,το 2007.και περυσι ηταν κρητη αν δεν κανω λαθος,για λιγο ομως.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Δεν νομίζω να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο.....δεν παίζει να μου είχε διαφύγει :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

> κανεις λαθος το fc3 εχει ξαναερθει ηρακλειο,το 2007.και περυσι ηταν κρητη αν δεν κανω λαθος,για λιγο ομως.


Πέρυσι δεν κατέβηκε Ηράκλειο το f cat 3, γιατί το μηχανικό πρόβλημα που προέκυψε στο f c 4 περί τα τέλη Ιουλίου διορθώθηκε άμεσα. Για το 2007 δεν θυμάμαι...

----------


## vgls35

> Δεν νομίζω να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο.....δεν παίζει να μου είχε διαφύγει


τελη σεπτεμβριου του 07,αντικατεστησε το fc4.ψαξτο και θα δεις οτι εχω δικιο.περυσι ξερω οτι πηγαινε σιτεια απο οκτωμβρη,αλλα δεν ξερω αν πηγαινε απο ηρακλειο η χανια.αν ξερει καποιος ας μας φωτισει.

----------


## LOS

Σητεία>????:shock:

----------


## xidianakis

οταν ηταν η Ροδανθη-Μιλενα ειχα ακουσει απο το αυτοματο τηλεφωνο του λιμεναρχειου Ηρακλειου οτι θα εκανε την γραμμη του τοτε Μιλενα-Ροδανθη δηλ. μεχρι Ροδο. Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος κατα ποσο ευσταθει αυτο διοτι την γραμμη μετα την πηρε το Πρεβελης.

----------


## vinman

*...χθές βράδυ στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου...!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94426

----------


## pantelis2009

καταπληκτικός φωτισμός φίλε vinman. :Smile:

----------


## NAXOS

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ !!!!!  ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΑ ΤΑ ΕΝΔΟΚΥΚΛΑΔΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ FC4  ΞΕΚΙΝΑ ΠΑΛΙ ΑΠΟ  ΚΡΗΤΗ.

----------


## NAXOS

OI ΠΡΩΤΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ FC3 ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΕΦΕΤΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΝΗΣΙ ΜΑΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΓΑ ΛΕΠΤΑ

IMG_5653.jpg

IMG_5656.jpg

ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΑ

----------


## NAXOS

Η ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 2 ΙΟΥΛΙΟΥ

IMG_5661.JPG

IMG_5664.JPG

IMG_5667.JPG

IMG_5668.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο φίλε NAXOS. Ευχαριστούμε :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής στην θέση του Μύκονος δεν έχω δεί άλλο βαπόρι στην Νάξο.... Αυτό σημαίνει αναβάθμιση? δεν το λέω ειρωνικά αλλά είναι απορία μου.

----------


## NAXOS

ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΛΕΝΕ...ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΛΕΝΕ...
ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣ ΚΑΙ...ΘΕΟΙ ΠΕΙΘΟΝΤΑΙ (ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΣΩΣΤΑ?)

----------


## Leo

> ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΛΕΝΕ...ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΛΕΝΕ...
> ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣ ΚΑΙ...ΘΕΟΙ ΠΕΙΘΟΝΤΑΙ (ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΣΩΣΤΑ?)


Ελέω μπουνάτσας.... και σωστά τα λες  :Very Happy:

----------


## apollo_express

> Για να είμαι ειλικρινής στην θέση του Μύκονος δεν έχω δεί άλλο βαπόρι στην Νάξο.... Αυτό σημαίνει αναβάθμιση? δεν το λέω ειρωνικά αλλά είναι απορία μου.


Πιο παλιά έδεναν εκεί ο Εξπρές Ερμής (όταν έκανε τα ενδοκυκλαδικά) και ο Αίολος Εξπρες 2 (όταν έκανε κάποια δρομολόγια Πειραιά - Πάρο - Νάξο - Κατάπολα)

----------


## vinman

*Στην Ερμούπολη την Κυριακή 11 Ιουλίου!
Για την πρωινή παρέα του λιμανιού,όλους τους Συριανούς φίλους αλλά και για τον φίλο NAXOS!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97596

----------


## hayabusa

*Χθες το απόγευμα αναχωρώντας από Μύκονο




*

----------


## hayabusa

*Το γατάκι σήμερα το απόγευμα στη Μύκονο


*

----------


## hsw

Από κίνηση πώς πάει στο φετινό του δρομολόγιο; Καλύτερα από πέρσι που έφευγε από Ραφήνα;

----------


## hsw

Το πλοίο θα συνεχίσει να εκτελεί τα ενδοκυκλαδικά από Σύρο κάθε πρωί στις 08:00 μέχρι τις 27/09. Φαίνεται πάει καλά...

http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/media/...taxkykl_gr.pdf

----------


## apollo_express

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς γιατί το FC 3 είναι δεμένο από χθες το απόγευμα στο λιμάνι της Νάξου (απαγορευτικό απόπλου λόγω καιρού ή λόγω βλάβης);

----------


## basilis.m

μεχρι και τωρα ειναι δεμενο εδω στη Ναξο μηπως ξερει κανενας τι τρεχει?

----------


## LOS

Μάλλον υπάρχει απαγορευτικό...ούτε το SeaJet το πρωί πήγε προς Πάρο. ¶ρα λογικά υπάρχει απαγορευτικά και καλώς υπάρχει άσχετα αν έχει γίνει ένα μπάχαλο με τους ταξιδιώτες!

----------


## basilis.m

ισως λογω του καιρου

----------


## leonidas

Ιπτάμενο Γατί 3 στην Σύρο το πρωινό της 10/8/2010  :Very Happy: 

DSCN5366.jpg

----------


## NAXOS

ΦΕΥΓΟΝΤΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΝΑΞΟ

IMG_6299-1.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

*Flyingcat 3...05/10/2010.* Στο Πέραμα αραγμένο :Wink:  :Razz: 
Για το φίλο manoubras33, T.S.S. APOLLON & NAXOS. 

FLYINGCAT 3 01 05-10-2010.jpg

----------


## xidianakis

F.C. 3, στη Ναξο. κατα τις 20 Αυγουστου.


IMG_1557n.jpg



για τους NAXOS, LEO, PANTELIS2009 και ΕΡΓΗΣ

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε xidianakis και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις. :Wink:  


FLYINGCAT 3 01 27-09-2010.jpg
*Flyingcat 3....27/09/2010* την ώρα που πηγαίνει στην επισκευαστική του Περάματος, εκεί που πάνε τα F/D της εταιρείας

----------


## speedrunner

Για ένα μικρό δοκιμαστικό βγήκε πριν απο λίγο το αγαπημένο γατάκι πιάνοντας χαλαρά την ταχύτητα των 41,8 Knots :Cool:

----------


## NAXOS

ΜΠΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΞΟ
ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ
HPIM0335.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φίλε NAXOS και σ' ευχαριστούμε. :Wink: 
Ας το δούμε στις 27/09/2010 στη δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας όταν πήγαινε στη βάση του στη ΝΑΥΣΙ :Very Happy: .
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


FLYINGCAT 3 09.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Προς το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας κατευθύνεται αυτή την στιγμή το ταχύπλοο όπου από την Πέμπτη 24/03 ξεκινάει δρομολόγια για Τήνο - Μύκονο.

----------


## capten4

μιας και μας ηρθε λοιπον, ας δουμε την γατουλα μας εν ωρα δρασης....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> μιας και μας ηρθε λοιπον, ας δουμε την γατουλα μας εν ωρα δρασης....


καλός τον μάγο της Ραφήνας  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

> καλός τον μάγο της Ραφήνας


 Και λίγα λές. Ευχαριστούμε για τις υπέροχες φωτοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο :Very Happy:  :Razz: .

----------


## chiotis

Aς δούμε και λιγες φωτό του σήμερα!! :Wink:

----------


## Κωστάκης

Σημερινή αναχώρηση απο την Ραφήνα πριν απο 30 λεπτά. Αφιερωμένες σε rafina-lines, giogos 249, pantelis2009 και nkr.
flying cat 3.jpg
flying cat 3 4.jpg
flying cat 3 1.jpg
flying cat 3 5.jpg
flying cat 3 2.jpg
Συνεχίζεται...

----------


## Κωστάκης

flying cat 3 6.jpg
Και μερικές λίγο πριν την αναχώρησή του...
flying cat 3 7.jpg
flying cat 3 8.jpg
flying cat 3 9.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Κωστάκη για την άμεση ανταπόκριση σου. :Wink:

----------


## rafina-lines

Κωστάκη, είσαι ΘΕΟΣ! Κι ότι σκεφτόμουν ότι σήμερα θα χάσω τον πρώτο απόπλου της νέας σεζόν! Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ! Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία που θα βρεθούμε στη Ραφήνα έχει κέρασμα! :-D :-D

----------


## johny18

Ωραίες φωτογραφίες φίλε Κωστάκης . Τέλειο το γατάκι . :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Αυτο που κανει τη στροφη στο μεσα λιμανι ειναι ολα τα λεφτα.........Λες και απογειωνεται υδροπλανο. Δεν ειναι το ιδιο με τον Πειραιά καθώς στη Ραφήνα είναι πολύ πιο στενός ο χώρος αναχώρησης....Προσωπικα ειναι ο μονος λογος που συμπαθω αυτα τα δυο ταχυπλοα............*

*Ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτογραφιες, τελειες!*

----------


## Κωστάκης

Χθεσινοβραδινή άφιξη του Flying Cat 3 στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας. Αφιερωμένες σε rafina-lines, giorgos 249, pantelis 2009 και nkr.
flying cat 3 10.jpg flying cat 3 11.jpg flying cat 3 12.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Κωστάκη και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις :Wink: .
Flyingcat 3 αφ' υψηλού, στην επισκευαστική Περάματος στις 05/10/2010. :Razz: 


FLYINGCAT 3 20.jpg

----------


## polykas

Ραφήνα 24-3-2011.
DSC_0088.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το FLYINGCAT 3 στις 18-03-2011 αναπαύετε στον Πειραιά. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε polykas, Κωστάκης, giorgos_249, captain 4, nkr, chiotis, rafina-lines, johny18 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Very Happy: 


FLYINGCAT 3 25 18-03-2011.jpg

----------


## Κωστάκης

Ευχαριστώ παρα πολύ για την αφιέρωση pantelis2009! Υπέροχη!!!

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Να πούμε για την ιστορία ότι το πλοίο φέτος το καλοκαίρι έκανε απειροελάχιστα δρομολόγια, καθώς μετά από μια βλάβη που αντιμετώπισε δεν επέστρεψε. Άλλο ένα επεισόδιο στην απαξίωση της hsw..

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα πληροφορία για το τι θα κάνει το πλοίο το φετινό καλοκαίρι;

----------


## rafina-lines

> Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα πληροφορία για το τι θα κάνει το πλοίο το φετινό καλοκαίρι;


Μάλλον τίποτα, αφού το ένα τζετ του είναι total loss. Θέλει αντικατάσταση και πού να βρεθεί τώρα καινούριο...  :Wink:

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ας το θυμηθουμε με την ασπρη φορεσια του στη Μυκονο ,τις πασχαλινες ημερες του 2003! 

FLYING CAT 3.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Flyingcat 3 αποπλους απο το λιμανι της Τηνου 19-7-2011

_DSCF1106.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το FLYINGCAT 3 όταν στις 27-09-2010 πήγαινε στην επισκευαστική του βάση στη ΝΑΥΣΙ, με φόντο ένα πλοίο που δεν θα ξανα δούμε. :Apologetic: 

FLYINGCAT 3 12.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Flyingcat 3 στο Πέραμα. 

Flyingcat 3 8-08-2012.jpg  :Apologetic:

----------


## LOS

Κρίμα πραγματικά γι'αυτό το πανέμορφο Γατάκι! Θα μπορούσε να δουλέψει πάρα πολύ καλά σε αρκετές γραμμές έστω και για 2-3μήνες  όπως, Θεσ/νίκη-Σποράδες ή Ηράκλειο-Μύκονος(να δίπλωνε το 4) ή Ενδοκυκλαδικά ή Σαρωνικό. Η ασφαλιστική δε καλύπτει την αντικατάσταση του jet? ¶ρα να περιμένουμε κάποια στιγμή την ανακοίνωση πώλησης του...σκοτωμένο και αυτό!

----------


## capten4

το σκαφος ειναι ουσιαστικα κουφαρι φιλε....

----------


## LOS

Κουφάρι είναι το ξέρω...απλά πως γίνεται να μην καλύπτει τη ζημιά η ασφαλιστική???

----------


## hayabusa

To Flying Cat 3 ;
Τι ζημιά έπαθε ; Πότε ;

----------


## LOS

Από πέρυσι τον Ιούνιο όπου έχει σταματήσει και τα δρομολόγιά του για..πάντα όπως φαίνετε...(εκτός και αν αλλάξει σύντομα η εταιρεία χέρια)

----------


## manolisfissas

Το FLYINGCAT 3 εχθές στον Πειραιά χωρείς το λογότυπό του. 


FLYINGCAT 3 30-3-2013.gif

----------


## captain sot

Μάλλον θα μας αφήσει κι αυτό σε λίγο καιρό.... κρίμα  :Apologetic:  :Apologetic:  :Apologetic:

----------


## Express Pigasos

τα σβηνει γιατι θα γινει λαχανι...οχι επειδη πωληθηκε.. ουτως η αλλως δεν εχει αποκατασταθει η περσινη ζημια σωστΑ?

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πάντως μέσα από το πλοίο διαδίδουν ότι μέσα Ιουνίου θα είναι στη Ραφήνα ! Εγω προσωπικα δεν εμπιστευομαι τιποτα........
*

----------


## captain sot

Μακάρι να επισκευαστεί η βλάβη του και να επιστρέψει στα δρομολόγιά του και να μην φύγει.

----------


## capten4

δεν θα φτιαχτει καμια ζημια, γιατι το σκαφος ειναι χωρις μηχανες !!σιγουρα η μια απουσιαζει μετα το περυσινο μπαμ....η αλλη, νομιζω πως και αυτη εχει βγει.Μην το περιμενετε....

----------


## Ergis

> δεν θα φτιαχτει καμια ζημια, γιατι το σκαφος ειναι χωρις μηχανες !!σιγουρα η μια απουσιαζει μετα το περυσινο μπαμ....η αλλη, νομιζω πως και αυτη εχει βγει.Μην το περιμενετε....


Θα βγάλουν τα κουπιά!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το FLYINGCAT 3 στις 11-04-2013 με σβησμένη τη διαφήμιση, δεμένο στον Πειραιά.

FLYINGCAT 3 43 11-04-2013.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  Supercat Athina καταπλεει  στο λιμανι της  Τηνου τον Ιουλιο του 1999

_Supercat Athina   Tinos 1999.jpg

----------


## LOS

Στολίδι για τις θάλασσές μας! Και τώρα στη κατάσταση που είναι στο Πειραιά σε πιάνει η ψυχή σου!  :Apologetic:

----------


## LOS

Το σηκώσαν για να το βάψουν?? Ή ειναι ιδέα μου?

----------


## captain sot

Λέτε να καταφέρουν να επισκευάσουν τη ζημιά και να το επαναφέρουν στα δρομολόγιά του;

----------


## rafina-lines

> Λέτε να καταφέρουν να επισκευάσουν τη ζημιά και να το επαναφέρουν στα δρομολόγιά του;


Μπα, δε νομίζω...  Αφού σε μας στη Ραφήνα, έχει δηλωθεί πως θα μας έρθει το 4.  Ίσως απλά το σήκωσαν γιατί δεν έχει κανένα νόημα πια να είναι στο νερό.  Όπως είχαν σηκώσει κάποτε το CATAMARAN 1 στο Πέραμα κι έμεινε εκεί για μια δεκαετία...   :Single Eye:

----------


## Ilias 92

Το καμάρι του Γούτου  :Apologetic:

----------


## LOS

Καλά η HSW αλλάζει ανα πάσα ώρα και στιγμή και πιο Γατί θα στείλει στη Ραφήνα και όλα. Δεν είναι κάτι δύσκολο! Γραμμές υπάρχουν...απλά να το σηκώσανε και να μένει έξω το θεωρώ πολύ δύσκολο. Όπως θεωρώ δύσκολο και να ταξιδέψει ξανά! Λέτε να το βάψουν για να είναι πλωτή διαφήμιση στο Πειραιά?? :Cocksure:  :Cocksure:

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> Καλά η HSW αλλάζει ανα πάσα ώρα και στιγμή και πιο Γατί θα στείλει στη Ραφήνα και όλα. Δεν είναι κάτι δύσκολο! Γραμμές υπάρχουν...απλά να το σηκώσανε και να μένει έξω το θεωρώ πολύ δύσκολο. Όπως θεωρώ δύσκολο και να ταξιδέψει ξανά! Λέτε να το βάψουν για να είναι πλωτή διαφήμιση στο Πειραιά??


Καλό ειν' αυτό;;;

----------


## proussos

20010001.jpg

20020001.jpg

20030001.jpg

*Αναχώρηση από το ΜΠΑΤΣΙ της ¶νδρου !
Καλοκαίρι 1998...?*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εφοσον το ονομα ειναι ATHINA 2004 τοτε ειναι το 1998.Το 1999 μετονομαστηκε σε supercat athina μη και χασουν κανα ποντο οι ολυμπιακοι αγωνες που πηραμε το 1997

----------


## pantelis2009

Το FLYINGCAT 3 στις 24-05-2013 στην επισκευαστική ζώνη της ΝΑΥΣΙ. Φωτο απο το Δασκαλογιάννης.

FLYINGCAT 3 44 24-05-2013.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το  FLYINGCAT 3 εχθές το μεσημέρι στην επισκευαστική ζώνη της ΝΑΥΣΙ.  :Smile:  


FLYINGCAT 3 7-6-2013.gif

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Το χαμογελάκι τι το ήθελες. Ρήμαξε το καραβάκι...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το FLYINGCAT 3 σήμερα το πρωΐ στη ΝΕΖ Περάματος έχει ξεκινήσει να πρασινίζει, αλλά δεν είδα κόσμο να κάνει τίποτε. Μινιαρισμένο άσπρο απο τη μία πλευρά, απο την άλλη και απο κάτω .....κόκκινο.

FLYINGCAT 3 45 03-07-2013.jpg

----------


## LOS

Ξέρουμε τον λόγο???

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ένα μήνα μετά την προηγούμενη φωτό του Παντελή, το ταχύπλοο παραμένει στην ίδια θέση στο Πέραμα. Εξακολουθεί βέβαια να βάφεται στα νέα χρώματα, με πολύ αργούς (έως και απελπιστικούς) όμως ρυθμούς.

03.jpg

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Φέτος, που η γραμμή Πειραιάς - Σύρος - Τήνος - Μύκονος έχει μείνει "ορφανή" από ταχύπλοο, θα μπορούσε να μπει γι δυο μήνες το FC 3. 

Και για να μην κανιβαλίσει το πρωινό του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ, ας το βάλουνε να κάνει πρωινό από Μύκονο προς Τήνο - Σύρο - Πειραιά και απογευματινό από Πειραιά προς Σύρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο (διανυκτέρευση στη Μύκονο). 

Τί θα "πιάσει";

1) Τους εκ Μυκόνου - Τήνου πολίτες που θέλουν να κάνουν τις δουλειές τους στη Σύρο (δείτε πόσο κόσμο κατεβάζει το πρωί της Παρασκευής το Aqua Spirit από Τηνιακούς!)

2) Τους εκ Τήνου - Μυκόνου πολίτες και επισκέπτες που θέλουν να επιστρέψουν απόγευμα από Σύρο προς Τήνο - Μύκονο (και μη μου πείτε για το "Σύρο - Μύκονο" του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 3 φορές την εβδομάδα στις 12 τα μεσάνυχτα!). Σκεφτείτε μόνο ένα πράγμα: Πόσα δρομολόγια έχει μεταξύ Πάρου - Νάξου και πόσα έχει μεταξύ Σύρου - Τήνου! *Στην πράξη, έτσι και χάσεις το BLUE STAR NAXOS στις 11.35, πας για την άλλη μέρα*. Αν είναι δυνατόν, καλοκαίρι καιρό!

3) Τους εκ Σύρου πολίτες που ψάχνουν χρόνια τώρα ένα πρωινό δρομολόγιο για να μεταβούν στην Αθήνα και δε θέλουν να ξυπνάνε στις 4 το πρωί για το BS 2 ή στις 2 το πρωί για το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ. Πόσο βολικό θα ήταν ένα πλοίο σε νορμάλ πρωινή ώρα για Πειραιά!

4) Τους επισκέπτες της Σύρου που ψάχνουν να φτάσουν νωρίς στο λεκανοπέδιο, για να προλάβουν π.χ. μια πτήση και δεν τους βολεύει η ώρα τους B.S. NAXOS ή του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ με τις βραδυνές αφίξεις. 

Αυτά από τον Αιγαιοπλόο.

----------


## thanos75

> Φέτος, που η γραμμή Πειραιάς - Σύρος - Τήνος - Μύκονος έχει μείνει "ορφανή" από ταχύπλοο, θα μπορούσε να μπει γι δυο μήνες το FC 3. 
> 
> Και για να μην κανιβαλίσει το πρωινό του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ, ας το βάλουνε να κάνει πρωινό από Μύκονο προς Τήνο - Σύρο - Πειραιά και απογευματινό από Πειραιά προς Σύρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο (διανυκτέρευση στη Μύκονο). 
> 
> Τί θα "πιάσει";
> 
> 1) Τους εκ Μυκόνου - Τήνου πολίτες που θέλουν να κάνουν τις δουλειές τους στη Σύρο (δείτε πόσο κόσμο κατεβάζει το πρωί της Παρασκευής το Aqua Spirit από Τηνιακούς!)
> 
> 2) Τους εκ Τήνου - Μυκόνου πολίτες και επισκέπτες που θέλουν να επιστρέψουν απόγευμα από Σύρο προς Τήνο - Μύκονο (και μη μου πείτε για το "Σύρο - Μύκονο" του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 3 φορές την εβδομάδα στις 12 τα μεσάνυχτα!). Σκεφτείτε μόνο ένα πράγμα: Πόσα δρομολόγια έχει μεταξύ Πάρου - Νάξου και πόσα έχει μεταξύ Σύρου - Τήνου! *Στην πράξη, έτσι και χάσεις το BLUE STAR NAXOS στις 11.35, πας για την άλλη μέρα*. Αν είναι δυνατόν, καλοκαίρι καιρό!
> ...


Και εννοείται πως έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.  Ίσως μάλιστα το γατάκι να αποδεικνύονταν και λίγο...

----------


## capten4

> Φέτος, που η γραμμή Πειραιάς - Σύρος - Τήνος - Μύκονος έχει μείνει "ορφανή" από ταχύπλοο, θα μπορούσε να μπει γι δυο μήνες το FC 3. 
> 
> Και για να μην κανιβαλίσει το πρωινό του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ, ας το βάλουνε να κάνει πρωινό από Μύκονο προς Τήνο - Σύρο - Πειραιά και απογευματινό από Πειραιά προς Σύρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο (διανυκτέρευση στη Μύκονο). 
> 
> Τί θα "πιάσει";
> 
> 1) Τους εκ Μυκόνου - Τήνου πολίτες που θέλουν να κάνουν τις δουλειές τους στη Σύρο (δείτε πόσο κόσμο κατεβάζει το πρωί της Παρασκευής το Aqua Spirit από Τηνιακούς!)
> 
> 2) Τους εκ Τήνου - Μυκόνου πολίτες και επισκέπτες που θέλουν να επιστρέψουν απόγευμα από Σύρο προς Τήνο - Μύκονο (και μη μου πείτε για το "Σύρο - Μύκονο" του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 3 φορές την εβδομάδα στις 12 τα μεσάνυχτα!). Σκεφτείτε μόνο ένα πράγμα: Πόσα δρομολόγια έχει μεταξύ Πάρου - Νάξου και πόσα έχει μεταξύ Σύρου - Τήνου! *Στην πράξη, έτσι και χάσεις το BLUE STAR NAXOS στις 11.35, πας για την άλλη μέρα*. Αν είναι δυνατόν, καλοκαίρι καιρό!
> ...


 Πολυ σωστα  ολα αυτα....θα εχει ομως ενα βασικοτατο "θεμα"....αν βγει με καιρο ανω των 6  στις καβο κολωνες,δεν θα μεινει τιποτα ορθιο αφενως, και αφετερου  ανθρωπος δεν θα ξαναπατησει .....αυτα τα σκαφη ειναι για μπουγαζακια 15 λεπτων το πολυ ,και οχι να βγουν στους δυο καβο ντορους που εχει πολυ χοντρη θαλασσα και ψηλωνουν  ακομα και τα μεγαλα τα συμβατικα....εκει νομιζω ΜΟΝΟ χαισπιντ,και αυτο να ταξιδευει πολυ καλα...τωρα θα μου πειτε , "και το γατακι το 4 εκανε απο Ηρακλειο για επανω".....αυτα ειναι εγκληματα,και το λενε αναγνωρισμενοι πλοιαρχοι....Αλλα, εδω ειναι Ελλαντα,και μας τρωει ο απαυτος μας να φαμε το κεφαλι μας....ψιλα γραμματα θα μου πεις....

----------


## LOS

Tο βάψιμο του ολοκληρώθηκε τελικά? Μακάρι να το δούμε να δουλεύει ξανά του χρόνου μετα το φετινό διάλειμμα.

----------


## leo85

Στις 3-7-2013 ήτανε σαν ΙΤΑΛΙΚΗ σημαία  :Cocksure:  

Flyincat 3 3-7-2013  01.jpg

----------


## LOS

Σύμφωνα με blog της Σκιάθου το πλοίο είναι πολύ πιθανό να επανέλθει στην ενεργό δράση επαναφέροντας τη γραμμή από Θεσσαλονίκη για Σποράδες.

----------


## karavofanatikos

To ταχύπλοο σήμερα το μεσημέρι όσο μπορούσε να φανεί στο ναυπηγείο του Σπανόπουλου όπου και βρίσκεται. Άραγε θα ξεπεράσει το μηχανικό πρόβλημα που το βασανίζει τους τελευταίους μήνες;;

DSCN1796.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*ΜΑΛΛΟΝ θα φορεσει 2 νεες μηχανες και θα μπει από Βόλο για Σποράδες.....

*

----------


## LOS

O καιρός περνάει και δε βλέπω κινητικότητα για το πλοίο ούτε από πλευράς εργασιών αλλά ούτε και από καμια αίτηση δρομολόγησης ή ανάρτηση δρομολογίων.

----------


## speedrunner

Κάτι πήρε το μάτι μου για αίτημα δρομολόγησης του πλοίου απο Πειραιά για Δ. Κυκλάδες!!!!!!

----------


## plori

Δεν το βρίσκω απίθανο αφού η Aegean speed lines ζητάει δρομολόγηση στη Παροναξία?

----------


## speedrunner

Συγκεκριμένα η HSW ζητάει δρομολόγια απο 01/06 εώς 30/09 απο Πειραιά στις 15:00 για Σίφνο - Μήλο - Κίμωλο - Φολέγανδρο, και όπως είπε και ο φίλος plori είναι η απάντηση της HSW στην Aegeanspeedlines για την πρόθεση της δεύτερης να δρομολογήσει το Speedrunner 4 στην γραμμή της Παροναξίας!!!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Και αφού έγινε δεκτό το αίτημα της Aegeanspeedlines έγινε δεκτό και το αίτημα της HSW για το Flying Cat 3!!!!

----------


## speedrunner

ΘΕΜΑ 14  

ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ Ε/Γ – ΤΑΧ “ΦΛΑΪΝΓΚ ΚΑΤ 3” ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ – ΣΙΦΝΟΣ  – ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ – ΜΗΛΟΣ – ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΑΠΟ 01‐06‐2014 ΕΩΣ 30‐09-2014 

ΟΜΟΦΩΝΑ ΘΕΤΙΚΑ ΣΕ ΩΡΑ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΜΕΝΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΤΗΝ 15:30 ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΩΡΑ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΜΕΝΑ ΜΗΛΟΥ ΤΡΙΑΝΤΑ (30) ΛΕΠΤΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ Ε/Γ‐Ο/Γ‐Τ/Χ  “ΣΠΗΝΤΡΑΝΝΕΡ ΙΙΙ”

yen.gr

----------


## LOS

Δε βλέπω να έχουν αναρτηθεί δρομολόγια για το ταχύπλοο...και ο Ιούνιος πλησιάζει!  ¶ραγε έχουν σκοπό να το δρομολογήσουν?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Flyingcat 3* _στο λιμανι της Τηνου  7-8-2011

_DSCF1892.jpg

----------


## plori

Κάποιο νεότερο με την δρομολόγηση του στης Δυτικές υπάρχει? Ούτε δρομολόγια έχουν αναρτηθεί ακόμα και γενικά πολύ ησυχία..... :Apologetic:

----------


## captain sot

Αναρτήθηκαν τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου για την θερινή σεζόν 2014:
http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/files/...taxkykl_gr.pdf

----------


## speedrunner

Η τετράμηνη δρομολόγηση έχει πάει περίπατο...!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Η τετράμηνη δρομολόγηση έχει πάει περίπατο...!!!


Εντάξει βρε Γιώργο έχεις δίκιο, όμως σκέψου ότι στην καρδιά του καλοκαιριού το νησί σου θα έχει και δεύτερη καθημερινή σύνδεση με ταχύπλοο! Πάντως οι πιο κερδισμένοι του συγκεκριμένου δρομολογίου είναι οι Κιμωλιάτες, οι οποίοι αμφιβάλλω αν θα έχουν πιστέψει ακόμη ότι το νησί τους θα απέχει απ' τον Πειραιά μόνο 2 ώρες και 45'!!!!!

----------


## speedrunner

> Εντάξει βρε Γιώργο έχεις δίκιο, όμως σκέψου ότι στην καρδιά του καλοκαιριού το νησί σου θα έχει και δεύτερη καθημερινή σύνδεση με ταχύπλοο! Πάντως οι πιο κερδισμένοι του συγκεκριμένου δρομολογίου είναι οι Κιμωλιάτες, οι οποίοι αμφιβάλλω αν θα έχουν πιστέψει ακόμη ότι το νησί τους θα απέχει απ' τον Πειραιά μόνο 2 ώρες και 45'!!!!!



Φίλε Νεκτάριε δεν το συζητώ, φυσικά και είναι πολύ καλό για το νησί μου το δεύτερο(για να μην πω τρίτο) ταχύπλοο για το καλοκαίρι, αν και αυτό που ζητάει ο επισκέπτης είναι ταχύπλοο οχηματαγωγό, όπως είχαμε παλαιότερα το Speedrunner, και όχι άλλο ένα επιβατικό!!!!!

----------


## captain sot

Το πλοίο φαίνεται και στο ais

----------


## speedrunner

Και κάτι που συνειδητοποίησα σήμερα, τα πλάνα του πλοίου είναι ανοιχτά μόνο για κρατήσεις και όχι για έκδοση εισιτηρίων!!!! Δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να σημαίνει αυτό.... μήπως δεν είναι σίγουρο ακόμη ότι το πλοίο θα είναι έτοιμο για δρομολόγια????

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Και κάτι που συνειδητοποίησα σήμερα, τα πλάνα του πλοίου είναι ανοιχτά μόνο για κρατήσεις και όχι για έκδοση εισιτηρίων!!!! Δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να σημαίνει αυτό.... μήπως δεν είναι σίγουρο ακόμη ότι το πλοίο θα είναι έτοιμο για δρομολόγια????


Πάντως σύμφωνα με την σελίδα της εταιρείας στο facebook, αναφέρουν ότι μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα ανοίξουν τα πλάνα για αγορές εισιτηρίων!

----------


## aventoyris

Οι αγορές/κρατήσεις για το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο άνοιξαν. Δυστυχώς, θα πρέπει να να ψάξουν το δρομολόγιο, αφού πατήσουν το button, που λέει online κράτηση. Στην αναζήτηση που έχει η αρχική σελίδα, δεν υπάρχουν τα νησιά του συγκεκριμένου δρομολογίου. Διαθέσιμες, είναι οι προσφορές, Super Economy(22€) & Early Booking(-15%).

----------


## aventoyris

Αυτή τι στιγμή, το πλοίο φεύγει από το Πέραμα ! (δείτε στον AIS)

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Flyingcat 3 στον Πειραιά.


Flyingcat 3 28-6-2014 01.gif Flyingcat 3 28-6-2014 02.gif.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Αυτή θα είναι η επίσημη θέση αναχωρήσεων του πλοίου;; Απ' την άλλη βέβαια στην E9 εκτός απ' τα ταχύπλοοα του Αργοσαρωνικού έχουν μαζευτεί το Sea Jet 2 και το Master Jet και δεν υπάρχει αρκετός ελεύθερος χώρος.

----------


## Giannis_lymp

Το Flyingcat 3 εκτέλεσε άλλο ένα δοκιμαστικό σήμερα το μεσημέρι, σε συνέχεια του χτεσινού, με ταχύτητες που άγγιξαν και τα 41,5 knots. Καλή σεζόν για το πλοίο, που αρχίζει την Παρασκευή (4/7) τα νέα του δρομολόγια με αναχώρηση στις 15:30.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το FLYINGCAT 3 όταν στις 23-06-2014 έκανε τη συντήρηση του στο νέο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα.

FLYINGCAT 3 53 23-06-2014.jpg

----------


## seajets

Το FLYINGCAT 3 ταξιδεύει με χαμηλή ταχύτητα. Καμιά βλάβη ίσως;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Flyingcat 3    καταπλους στο λιμανι της Τηνου το καλοκαιρι του 2001

_AE0001 LEANDROS.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ATHINA 2004   καταπλους στο λιμανι της Τηνου το καλοκαιρι του 1998

_ATHINA 2004 in Tinos 1998.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

*Flyingcat 3*
21/07/2014

sk_7583.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το ταχύπλοο δεν εκτέλεσε το σημερινό του δρομολόγιο, μάλλον λόγω δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών.

----------


## manoubras 33

Πριν 4 χρόνια στο λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης, έτοιμο προς αναχώρηση.

DSCN06373.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Athina 2004  αποπλους απο το λιμανι της Τηνου το καλοκαιρι του  1998,  στα  δεξια της φωτογραφιας βλεπουμε το Εξπρες Αφροδιτη 

_1998 Athina 2004 Tinos.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

To ταχύπλοο για την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο θα εκτελεί καθημερινά δρομολόγια από Πειραιά (15:00) για Σέριφο, Σίφνο, Κίμωλο & Μήλο!

ΨΑΘΗ.jpg

gokimolos.gr (Ψάθη - Κίμωλος)

----------


## pantelis2009

Το FLYINGCAT 3 με τη βοήθεια του Χρήστος XVII έφυγε από τον Πειραιά και πλέον είναι στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα για τη συντήρηση του, όπου βρίσκεται και το FLYINGCAT 1.
Εδώ το FLYINGCAT 3 όταν είχε βγει για τη συντήρηση του στις 23-06-2014 στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα.

FLYINGCAT 3 54 23-06-2014.jpg

----------


## nissos

ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ 15,00 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΣΕΡΙΦΟ - ΣΙΦΝΟ - ΚΟΥΦΟΝΗΣΙ 

http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/index.php/info/dromologia-navlologia/cyclades

----------


## plori

Περίεργος συνδυασμός δρομολογίου αλλα εχει το ενδιαφέρον του πως θα παει?

----------


## thanos75

> ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ 15,00 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΣΕΡΙΦΟ - ΣΙΦΝΟ - ΚΟΥΦΟΝΗΣΙ 
> 
> http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/index.php/info/dromologia-navlologia/cyclades


Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα να έβαζαν έστω την Πάρο μεταξύ Σίφνου & Κουφονησίου? Νομίζω πως υπάρχει το καλοκαίρι κινησούλα και ενδιαφέρον για σύνδεση Δυτικών με Παροναξία απευθείας

----------


## plori

> Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα να έβαζαν έστω την Πάρο μεταξύ Σίφνου & Κουφονησίου? Νομίζω πως υπάρχει το καλοκαίρι κινησούλα και ενδιαφέρον για σύνδεση Δυτικών με Παροναξία απευθείας


Πολύ σωστή η επισήμανση σου, αλλα μήπως του καθυστερούσε πολυ η επιστροφή το βράδυ στον Πειραιά που θα ειχε σαν αποτέλεσμα την προτίμηση των επιβατών στο Speedrunner?

----------


## karavofanatikos

Κρίμα που αφαιρέθηκε η Κίμωλος απ' το φετινό πρόγραμμα του πλοίου, η οποία δούλεψε πολύ καλά πέρσι, καθώς αποτέλεσε το μοναδικό ταχύπλοο που εξυπηρέτησε μετά από χρόνια το νησί! Ας ελπίσουμε ότι στα τελικά πλάνα θα συμπεριληφθεί, αν όχι σε όλα, τουλάχιστον σε 3 δρομολόγια, καθώς αποτελεί μία μικρή κερδοφόρα παράκαμψη στο σκέλος Σίφνος - Κουφονήσια.

----------


## speedrunner

Πιο κουλό δρομολόγιο απο αυτό δεν έχω ξαναδεί...!!!!!

----------


## express adonis

το ταχυπλοο κανει π-σ-κ-δ και αργοσαρωνικο το πρωι και μετα φευγει για το κυκλαδιτικο δρομολογιο του...υπηρχε αλλη φορα να γινει κατι τετοιο ακομα και απο ιπταμενο δελφινι συνδυασμος αργοσαρωνικου και κυκλαδων??

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Τι εννοείς π-σ-κ-δ ;

----------


## rafina-lines

> Τι εννοείς π-σ-κ-δ ;


Παρασκευή - Σάββατο - Κυριακή - Δευτέρα.  :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το FLYINGCAT 3 σήμερα το πρωί στις 08.50 π.μ πηγαίνοντας στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη  Σαλαμίνα, προφανώς για το δεξαμενισμό του.

FLYINGCAT-3-58-04-04-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το FLYINGCAT 3 στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα που έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του.

FLYINGCAT-3-61-11-05-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελείωσε με την συντήρηση του και έχει πάει στο Νο2 μόλο της ΝΑΥΣΙ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Βγήκε δοκιμαστικό στον Αργοσαρωνικό και τώρα επιστρέφει πάλι στη ΝΑΥΣΙ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Flyingcat 3 τελείωσε με το δεξαμενισμό του στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα και έχει βγει για δοκιμαστικό. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## giannis608

Γνωριζει καποιος τι καταναλωσει εχει το συγκεκριμενο?

----------


## ancd

Χαμηλές πτήσεις και ποιοτική αναβάθμιση της γραμμής του Σαρωνικού πραγματοποιεί αυτές τις μέρες το ιπτάμενο γατάκι 3! Παρακάτω χθεσινή απογευματινή αναχώρηση από Σπέτσες για Πειραιά.
20180601_200514.jpg20180601_200554.jpg

----------


## john 2004

https://www.zougla.gr/greece/article...es-logo-vlavis

24 ώρες ε;     Και μια ώρα να ήταν από άλλη εταιρία με ταχυπλοα, θα είχαν γραφτεί δεκαπέντε, δεκαέξι σελίδες μηνύματα από τους επιστήμονες!  Εδώ πάλι τίποτα!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ορίστε και η ανακοίνωση από το ΥΕΝ. Να αναφέρουμε μάλιστα ότι από την Κυριακή είναι δεμένο στης Σπέτσες.

Ενημερώθηκε η Λιμενική Αρχή Σπετσών, μεσημβρινές ώρες σήμερα, ότι το  Ε/Γ – Υ/Γ σκάφος ''FLYING CAT 3'' Ν. Π. 10562, το οποίο επρόκειτο να εκτελέσει προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο από το λιμένα ν. Σπετσών προς το λιμένα Πειραιά με ενδιάμεσους λιμένες προσέγγισης την Ύδρα και τον Πόρο παρουσίασε βλάβη στη διανομή ηλεκτρικού φορτίου του πλοίου.
Επί του πλοίου μετέβη Τοπικό Κλιμάκιο Επιθεώρησης Πλοίων της Λιμενικής Αρχής Σπετσών το οποίο κατόπιν διενέργειας επιθεώρησης, διαπίστωσε  ότι οι δύο ηλεκτρομηχανές δεν δύναται να αναλάβουν το ηλεκτρικό φορτίο του πλοίου. 
Από το Λιμεναρχείο Σπετσών που διενεργεί την προανάκριση, απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του ''FLYING CAT 3'' μέχρι αποκατάστασης της βλάβης και προσκόμισης βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης κλάσης από τον παρακολουθούντα νηογνώμονα, ενώ οι επιβάτες θα προωθηθούν στον προορισμό τους με μέριμνα της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Flyingcat 3 επέστρεψε τα ξημερώματα στον Πειραιά έδεσε στην Ακτή Μιαούλη......αλλά σήμερα δρομολόγια δεν έκανε!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Flyingcat 3 έφυγε σήμερα από τον Πειραιά και αυτή την ώρα είναι στον Πάτροκλο. Για που άραγε????

----------


## leo85

Στην Σύρο πήγε και έδεσε.

----------


## manoubras 33

Ας το δούμε εχθές το απόγευμα στο λιμάνι της Σύρου

DSCN9329.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Flyingcat 3 έκανε ένα δοκιμαστικό και επιστρέφει στο Νο1 μόλο της ΝΑΥΣΙ. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## leo85

To flyingcat 3 στο Πέραμα.

Flyincat--3-21-9-2019-.jpg 

21-09-2019

----------

